# comment mettre une vidéo sur l'ipod?



## nhello (14 Mai 2008)

bonjour, j'aimerais savoir comment mettre une vidéo sur l'ipod avec les sous titres en français?
En effet un ami m'a prêté un film en VO mais le sous titrage est dans un autre fichier! pour avoir les sous titrage lorsqu'on le lit sur l'ordinateur il suffit de mettre le fichier des sous titres avec le fichier du film!
comment faire avec un ipod?
Merci d'avance


----------



## jpmiss (15 Mai 2008)

Avec l'ipod c'est un peu plus compliqué: il faut incruster les sous titres dans la video.
C'est bien expliqué ici.


----------



## nhello (15 Mai 2008)

merci beaucoup mais y'aurait-il un logiciel identique compatible avec windows?


----------

